# Ignition Festival Day 1 - Pic heavy



## macca666

Don't know if anyone on here went today or is going over the weekend but I would recommend it. Went today with my 10 year old nephew and we thoroughly enjoyed it.

Heading back on Sunday with rojer386 so will have more time to drool over some of the machinery.

Here's some pics anyways hope you enjoy.


















































































































































































































































































































Thanks for looking :thumb:


----------



## macca666

Saved this one for last a stunning widebody Cosworth engined Hillman Imp :argie::argie::argie:


----------



## Derekh929

Thanks for posting up some great cars and pics, wishing I get down for it, was parked beside that nice solar beam yellow AMG GTS on Sunday .
Was you there last year if so how does it compare?


----------



## In2detailing

I'm popping in on Sunday for gander. Looks like a good show.


----------



## macca666

Derekh929 said:


> Thanks for posting up some great cars and pics, wishing I get down for it, was parked beside that nice solar beam yellow AMG GTS on Sunday .
> Was you there last year if so how does it compare?


I won Friday tickets last year on here Derek so went on the Friday only. Bought a weekend ticket this year :lol:

It's better than last year more traders there and hall 1 and 2 open so more cars as well.

Lots to do for all ages and some lovely machinery with cars from 1897 to 2017 so can't say you don't get variety :lol:


----------



## macca666

In2detailing said:


> I'm popping in on Sunday for gander. Looks like a good show.


You won't be disappointed Imran I'm heading back up on Sunday to spend some more time in awe :thumb:


----------



## Brian1612

I really want to go but have plans already this weekend!  Where is the abarth stand Macca?!


----------



## chongo

Where is this show??


----------



## Derekh929

chongo said:


> Where is this show??


SECC Glasgow


----------



## macca666

Brian1612 said:


> I really want to go but have plans already this weekend!  Where is the abarth stand Macca?!


Sorry Brian I'll get some pics on Sunday for you  Abarth have a driving experience as well as a main stand. The driving experience is a time trial round a course with manoeuvres ie park between the cones, reverse out and park in reverse etc etc with a top gear style leaderboard. Looked pretty dcecent but was with the nephew so never got a shot hopefully try it tomorrow with rojer386 :thumb: They also had a nice 124 on display.



chongo said:


> Where is this show??


It's a really good show Mick obviously in Glasgow as Dereks said here's the website link

http://www.ignitionfestival.co.uk


----------



## slim_boy_fat

Great pics, there!! :thumb:

I've owned a couple of models depicted there - a clue....?

They weren't red!


----------



## chongo

macca666 said:


> Sorry Brian I'll get some pics on Sunday for you  Abarth have a driving experience as well as a main stand. The driving experience is a time trial round a course with manoeuvres ie park between the cones, reverse out and park in reverse etc etc with a top gear style leaderboard. Looked pretty dcecent but was with the nephew so never got a shot hopefully try it tomorrow with rojer386 :thumb: They also had a nice 124 on display.
> 
> It's a really good show Mick obviously in Glasgow as Dereks said here's the website link
> 
> http://www.ignitionfestival.co.uk


Cheers bud:thumb: pity as now am on my way to detail the mustang :wall: nice pictures and looks a great show:thumb: av a goodin


----------



## macca666

Just for you Brian 



















Abarth time trial


----------

